# Has anyone here had any experience dealing with "Fitness Avenue"



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm looking to purchase some commercial gym equipment for my basement and stumbled upon their site. Was just wondering if they're somewhat reputable. They're located at 1111 Finch Ave. W. in TO.


----------



## tiptop-trainer (Jan 1, 2011)

I bought from them few times. They have a super friendly staff and it's always a pleasure to deal with them. I found them on google and since I found them I buy mostly from them... their prices are a lot lower than anywhere else.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Hmm only one post and the sign up date is today. I'm not sure if I'd trust tiptop's review. vds5000 can't help you out, sorry.


*edit* just saw the date of the first post, probably doesn't matter anymore.


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

My friend owns/runs QCS Fitness. He can find you new equipment as well as (usually) some high-end used stuff. Might be worth a look.
Welcome to QCS Fitness Inc.


----------



## tiptop-trainer (Jan 1, 2011)

James Bond (Rumble_b), I don't really care if you trust my review or not. I was googling fitness avenue because I wanted to see if they have other locations closer to where I live and I came accross this forum. So I decided to sign up (which takes 2 seconds) and reply on his question because it seems that I am the only one here who had an experience with them before.


----------



## tiptop-trainer (Jan 1, 2011)

boomer, looks like your friend has some stuff that I am interested in. Does he have a real website like [ Fitness Avenue ] where I can just go through all their products a check prices or do I need to call him and check every product over the phone? I went on his website (qcsfitness.com) and there is only one general page..


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

tiptop-trainer said:


> James Bond (Rumble_b), I don't really care if you trust my review or not. I was googling fitness avenue because I wanted to see if they have other locations closer to where I live and I came accross this forum. So I decided to sign up (which takes 2 seconds) and reply on his question because it seems that I am the only one here who had an experience with them before.



I hope you understand where I'm coming from. This is the internet and a lot of people join forums just to post good things about places because they work there. Also this is a(IMO) a pretty tight group of people here so we tend to watch out for each other a bit. Your post seemed a bit fishy for a first post, but it may be very true what you said. 
I just don't know. I do hope that it is true what you said about them and if that is the case, then thanks for your input.


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

tiptop-trainer said:


> boomer, looks like your friend has some stuff that I am interested in. Does he have a real website like [ Fitness Avenue ] where I can just go through all their products a check prices or do I need to call him and check every product over the phone? I went on his website (qcsfitness.com) and there is only one general page..


That is the only website that I'm aware of. He's mostly a word-of-mouth guy from what I understand. I can vouch for Francis as a friend though, and we've also done some business with him over the years...
A lot of his business is in gym installations and maintenance. I'm sure if you gave him a shout with a question he could help, but he is not a retailer. He finds the equipment people need. And, he is a very friendly Newfoundlander...
Hope that helps a little.

James


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

If you want commercial gym equipment you cant beat Direct Fitness Solutions in Illinois. You will have to clear customs yourself, as they ship it all freight, but you'd be amazed how much these Canadian fitness operations here mark up things. DFS also has great service even if your just an individual buying a single piece and not some big gym looking to purchase $1M of equipment. They also get some of the best stuff, not the shit stuff you see in Canadian fitness retail stores..........


----------

